# Frage zur Strecke Hegau Bike Marathon Singen 2010



## muddymartin (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

am 9.Mai fahre ich beim Hegau Bike Marathon mein erstes Marathon Rennen (Mitteldistanz). Aus geografischen und zeitlichen Gründen kann ich mir die Strecke voher nicht anschauen. Kann jemand etwas zur Streckenführung und den daraus resultierenden fahrtechnischen Anforderungen sagen? Empfiehlt sich auf der Strecke ein Fully oder ist alles gut mit einem Hardtail zu meistern. Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## mtb-freerider92 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin letztes Jahr die Kurzdistanz (28 km) gefahren und im Jahr davor auch. 
Zur Streckenführung:
Wenn du die Mitteldistanz fährst, fährst du die große Runde einmal. Anfangs fährst du erstmal durch die Stadt, aber dann wirds auch gleich heftig dann geht es den hohentwiel hoch. Dann gehts wieder bergab und dann eben geht man über in ein ab und auf ...
Bei Kilometer 20-25 genau weiß ich es leider nicht kommt nochmal ein richtig heftiger kurzer Anstieg, da sind auch ein Haufen profis abgestiegen. Es kommt dann noch ein Singletrail ist eigentlich recht chillig zum Fahen was manchmal nervt wenn halt schnellere hinter dir sind, denen sollte man dann Platz machen. 
Dann biegst du an einer Kreuzung ab nach links fahren die mit der Kurzdistanz nach rechts die mit  mittel und langdistanz da kann man nicht viel falsch machen die streckenposten sehen ja an deiner startnummer wo du lang musst.

Mfg Mtb-Freerider92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwissAustro (20. April 2010)

Hallo
Fahre diesesjahr auch meinen ersten Marathon in Singen. Allerdings versuch ich mich gleich mal an der Langdistanz
Mich würde interessieren wie die Streckenbeschaffenheit ist?
Asphalt, Schotter und Singeltrailanteil?
Danke schonmal für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## domingo2 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dort letztes Jahr die Mitteldistanz gefahren und werde es dieses Jahr auch wieder. Die Strecke ist Fahrtechnisch nicht anspruchsvoll und durch jeden der schon mal auf einem Mountainbike saß fahrbar. Die kurzen, knackigen und vielzähligen Anstiege machen die Strecke aber für mich dennoch schwierig, da ich persönlich lieber lange stetige Anstiege mag (Gardasee z.B.) 

Euch für euer erstes Rennen viel Erfolg und Spaß...quält euch schön


----------



## mibooo (4. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich fahr dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal mit. 

Kann man sich da vor Ort noch ummelden, also von der Lang- auf die Mitteldistanz? Wenns in strömen regnet will ich mich kurzfristig ummelden und nur über die 47 km quälen...


----------



## SwissAustro (4. Mai 2010)

mibooo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahr dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal mit.
> 
> Kann man sich da vor Ort noch ummelden, also von der Lang- auf die Mitteldistanz? Wenns in strömen regnet will ich mich kurzfristig ummelden und nur über die 47 km quälen...


 

Nöööö, nicht ummelden!!!! Will ja nicht der einzige Rooki auf der Langdistanz sein, auch wenns pisst ohne Ende... das macht die Sache ja erst richtig spannend Hauptsache durchkommen und das geile Gefühl, "es geschafft zu haben" ist doch der perfekte Lohn
P.s.: ich hab mir vorgenommen, gaaanz hinten zu starten, damit die Demotivation nicht zu gross ist, da mich dann niemand überholen kann, (auser die von der mittel und kurzdistanz, shitt)


----------



## SwissAustro (4. Mai 2010)

domingo2 schrieb:


> Ich bin dort letztes Jahr die Mitteldistanz gefahren und werde es dieses Jahr auch wieder. Die Strecke ist Fahrtechnisch nicht anspruchsvoll und durch jeden der schon mal auf einem Mountainbike saß fahrbar. Die kurzen, knackigen und vielzähligen Anstiege machen die Strecke aber für mich dennoch schwierig, da ich persönlich lieber lange stetige Anstiege mag (Gardasee z.B.)
> 
> Euch für euer erstes Rennen viel Erfolg und Spaß...quält euch schön


 



Wenn du lieber lange Aufstiege hast, dann fahr doch mit mir im Juli den Swiss-Bikemasters in Küblis oder im August den Nationalpark-Bikemarathon. Hier gibts 3000, bzw 4000 hm zu bezwingen. Die Aufstiege sind bei beiden Strecken alle zwischen 400 und 1100 hm am Stück... ich bin schon angemedet und freue mich auf weitere Leidensgenossen


----------



## Biking-Burns (5. Mai 2010)

mibooo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahr dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal mit.
> 
> Kann man sich da vor Ort noch ummelden, also von der Lang- auf die Mitteldistanz? Wenns in strömen regnet will ich mich kurzfristig ummelden und nur über die 47 km quälen...


 

Oh Mibooo -> Du alte Tucke 

Da will man Infos übder den Singen Marathon im Internet googeln und dann trifft man auf deinen Beitrag mit der Frage bzgl. ummeldung.

Nix da - wie schon die Kollegen im Forum geschrieben haben!
Lang bliebt Lang! Wenn du natürlich ein Canyon Bike fährst, welches der Witterung nicht gewachsen ist, könnten wir ne Sonderregellung machen ;-)

Naja wünsch allen beim Rennen viel Erfolg und vor allen Dingen SPAß!!!

Mich trefft ihr in der vorderen Hälfte des Startblockes - ich bin der, der so nach Wärmecreme duftet (hihi).

Grüße Biking Burns


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, die Strecke ist denkbar einfach, bin letztes Jahr die Langdistanz starr gefahren, und kann nicht sagen, dass ich es 1sec. bereut hätte!
Viel Asphalt, viel Schotter und wenig Tails und diese sind dann eh gradeaus und ohne große Schwierigkeiten, holpert 30sec. und gut ist.

Das Profil ist absoluter Sägezahn, das ist für jemanden der das nicht mag schon nervend, man hat nie lange Abfahrten zum Ausruhen. Windschatten ist durchaus angebracht wenn man welchen findet


----------



## sash73 (7. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Strecke ist denkbar einfach, bin letztes Jahr die Langdistanz starr gefahren, und kann nicht sagen, dass ich es 1sec. bereut hätte!
> Viel Asphalt, viel Schotter und wenig Tails und diese sind dann eh gradeaus und ohne große Schwierigkeiten, holpert 30sec. und gut ist.
> 
> Das Profil ist absoluter Sägezahn, das ist für jemanden der das nicht mag schon nervend, man hat nie lange Abfahrten zum Ausruhen. Windschatten ist durchaus angebracht wenn man welchen findet




hallole klaus,

aha bist auch wieder am start  denke deine bessere hälfte auch???
wir sehen uns bestimmt.fahre jetzt für das waridi racing team.schwarzes trikot/hose und fett waridi drauf.

wir sehen uns sonntag

grüße sash


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Mai 2010)

sash73 schrieb:


> hallole klaus,
> 
> aha bist auch wieder am start  denke deine bessere hälfte auch???
> wir sehen uns bestimmt.fahre jetzt für das waridi racing team.schwarzes trikot/hose und fett waridi drauf.
> ...



Hi Sash,

na ich weiß noch nicht, wir fahren morgen den Katzenbuckel - und Singen nur wenns noch geht und nicht regnet  Ist also unsicher ob wir am Sonntag fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (7. Mai 2010)

Reifentipp von den Locals? Eher Race King oder NN?


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Mai 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Reifentipp von den Locals? Eher Race King oder NN?



Naja hinten Race King und vorn ggf. etwas gröberes wobei es glaub nicht zwingend nötig ist. Nur bei Matsch wäre es vorn mit NN  oder Mountain King besser - wobei der Mountain King ne bessere Selbstreinigung hat. Ich hatte letztes Jahr hinten RaceKing und vorn den RocketRon.


----------



## Asatru (7. Mai 2010)

Bin vorher die kleine Strecke gefahren. Bis auf die Trails und Ackerwege  ist alles gut fahrbar.

Aber gerade die Trails und Ackerwege sind dermaßen weich und matschig  das nach paar 100m meine beiden NN total zu waren. Das Zeug klebt wie  Hölle. Dazu noch die Kieselsteine auf den Schotterwegen. Super.

Die Trails im Wald, sind meiner Ansicht nach, sehr gefährlich zu fahren,  da die teilweise schräg am Hang langlaufen und alles sehr rutschig ist.  Unerfahrene werden wohl schieben. Überholen ist nicht.

Laub, Matsch, Wurzeln alles schön rutschig. Bin gespannt wieviel Unfälle  es geben wird. 

Dazu sind die Wege jetzt schon ausgenudelt. 

Hoffentlich wird das noch etwas besser bis Sonntag. Zumindest soll es jetzt nicht mehr Regnen.


----------



## alkoholfrei (8. Mai 2010)

Fährt jemand aus der Ecke Freiburg/Dreisamtal morgen nach Singen? Komme mit meinem Auto zwar alleine hin, zu zweit wär's aber auch nett. Wieviel früher sollte man denn am Start sein?


----------



## mibooo (8. Mai 2010)

Biking-Burns schrieb:


> Oh Mibooo -> Du alte Tucke
> 
> Da will man Infos übder den Singen Marathon im Internet googeln und dann trifft man auf deinen Beitrag mit der Frage bzgl. ummeldung.
> 
> ...



Hey Börnie alter Windschattenlutscher! 

Wollen mal sehen wer nach Singen noch große Töne spuckt 

Vor Veringendorf hast dich ja gedrückt und bist lieber auf Sauftour gegangen und"Bierbike" gefahren. ..
Und nix gegen mein Cany! Wer von uns hat schon seinen zweiten Rahmen...

Wir sehen uns morgen frisch und Munter mit rasierten Beinen, Abfahrt 6.45Uhr.


----------

